# Add Drip Line To Zone?



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I have a zone that uses 4 rotor spray heads. I recently turned an area within that zone into a small mulched area with plants. If I want to add a drip line to that new mulched bed, do I need to incorporate something to regulate pressure, or am I fine just cutting into the existing line and adding a T-connector for the drip line?


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@JayGo drip lines needs 25 psi or they will mist.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

Couple options:
https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/dig-pressure-regulator-filter-and-drip-zone-25-psi-src-25-700
https://www.dripdepot.com/category/drip-irrigation-conversion


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Take it from somebody who just fixed this in his own yard. You cannot mix the two.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Thanks, @Grass Clippins. Will look into that.

@SCGrassMan, you can't? What happened when you tried?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

JayGo said:


> Thanks, @Grass Clippins. Will look into that.
> 
> @SCGrassMan, you can't? What happened when you tried?


You lose too much pressure. I put a dripline around one tree, like maybe a 3' dripline. The last head on the line just pissed out water after that.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@SCGrassMan, oh man. Bummer.
I really don't want to complicated my situation. Need to figure a way to make it work. 🤔


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Just establish the plants manually, or set up rotors to cover the area


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@SCGrassMan did you reduce the pressure to 25 psi or less before the drip?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Grass Clippins said:


> @SCGrassMan did you reduce the pressure to 25 psi or less before the drip?


I put a tee in with one leg to the drip, and one to the spray head.

Could it possibly made to work? Probably. But it's best just to use the system as designed, and they aren't designed to be mixed.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I need to make a trip to get some parts to help the neighbor repair a couple of leaks in this irrigation. I hope someone there can guide me with what I need to do this if it's possible.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

How long do you run rotors? Let's say 30 min....how much would drip in that time? - enough? Or do u need to run drip for 2 hours.....the rotors will then saturate something. Not a best practice regardless


----------

